# Scared, please help...



## Jenne (Mar 29, 2012)

I started Synthroid last Wednesday, and I've been really sick ever since. I started a thread about it a couple of days ago. I'm feeling really bad like I'm going to pass out...so weak I can't hold my head up, hot and then freezing, tremmors, heart pounding, no balance, seeing spots, almost fell down but my husband caught me. I'm going to have to try another medicine or something, this is awful...really disappointing start to trying to treat this. Called my doctor but couldn't get through, I'll try again tomorrow.

Please has anyone else experienced similar symptoms within just a few days of beginning the meds? People keep telling me that I shouldn't feel anything from the pills this early on but I DO. I know my body and something is very wrong. I'm scared and need advice. Aside from telling my doctor about the symptoms again what should I request? What should I do? I really need some advice. Please help! The last 5 days have been hell explode .


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You need to stop taking it and contact your doctor's office first thing in the morning to let them know what you are experiencing. With the small dose you are on, you should not be experiencing symptoms like what you are describing. I wonder if you are allergic to one of the filler ingredients in the version you are taking. If I remember correctly, you decreased to only about 6 mcg per day...you shouldn't even notice that. Something is wrong.

If you feel like this is a medical emergency, you should to the ER.


----------



## Jenne (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for answering Octavia. I don't know what to request from my doctor. When I told her about the Synthroid side effects she said that we could switch to Levoxyl which is basically the same thing right? How do I find out what fillers are in Synthroid? Do the different brands all use similar fillers or are they different?


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

SYNTHROID® (levothyroxine sodium tablets, USP) contain synthetic crystalline L-3,3',5,5'-tetraiodothyronine sodium salt [levothyroxine (T4) sodium]. Synthetic T4 is identical to that produced in the human thyroid gland. Levothyroxine (T4) sodium has an empirical formula of C15H10I4N NaO4 • H2O, molecular weight of 798.86 g/mol (anhydrous), and structural formula as shown:

SYNTHROID® (levothyroxine sodium) Structural Formula Illustration

Inactive Ingredients: acacia, confectioner's sugar (contains corn starch), lactose monohydrate, magnesium stearate, povidone, and talc.

Taken off RXlist.com You can go there and get the info for any drug.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Different brands use different fillers, and different dosage levels within the same brand can have different fillers. For example, see this website for dosages and fillers in Synthroid:

http://www.rxlist.com/synthroid-drug.htm
(You can also see the ingedients in Levoxyl on the same site.)

Synthroid and Levoxyl have the same active ingredient, but different fillers/inactive ingredients. They are both brand names (versus generics), so they are more precise than some generics, which allow for slight variations in "perfection" if that makes sense, and sometimes a pharmacy can switch you from one generic to another, without letting you know. This can sometimes be a problem for more sensitive people.) Given your extreme sensitivity to certain medications, this is especially important to you. You can also go to www.drugs.com to look up drug interactions with other medicines you are taking (you may have to dig around the site for it).


----------



## Jenne (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you both very much. I will try switching to Levoxyl and see if I handle it better with the different fillers. I also appreciate knowing that the fillers can change with the dosage within the same medication...wow, I wouldn't have guessed that. Thank you for the links, I'm having a hard time thinking right now and couldn't find the fillers listed anywhere. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Jenne, this might be a long shot or sound 'way out there' but do you have any problems with teeth clenching or TMJ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jenne said:


> I started Synthroid last Wednesday, and I've been really sick ever since. I started a thread about it a couple of days ago. I'm feeling really bad like I'm going to pass out...so weak I can't hold my head up, hot and then freezing, tremmors, heart pounding, no balance, seeing spots, almost fell down but my husband caught me. I'm going to have to try another medicine or something, this is awful...really disappointing start to trying to treat this. Called my doctor but couldn't get through, I'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> Please has anyone else experienced similar symptoms within just a few days of beginning the meds? People keep telling me that I shouldn't feel anything from the pills this early on but I DO. I know my body and something is very wrong. I'm scared and need advice. Aside from telling my doctor about the symptoms again what should I request? What should I do? I really need some advice. Please help! The last 5 days have been hell explode .


Are you taking any other medication that could be conflicting with the Synthroid? Or any kind of vitamins or supplements?

Have you stopped the Synthroid; I hope? Are you pregnant perchance?

Have you had your ferritin checked?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## Jenne (Mar 29, 2012)

Gwen, I don't think that I clench my jaw...maybe sometimes when my pain is bad?

Andros, no other prescription medications at this time. I take several supplements: Cal/Mag/Vit D, Milk Thistle, Alpha Lipoic Acid w/ Biotin, Acetyl L-Carnitine, Vitamin C, & Probiotics. Not pregnant. Ferritin is good. I took my last dose of Synthroid Saturday (1/4th pill).

I called my doctor's office this morning but had to leave a message and haven't heard back yet. I looked through the fillers in Synthroid (there are lots) and didn't see any that stood out to me as something that would bother me (I have a lot of sensitivities but I'm not aware of any involved with this med). Then I went through the fillers of Levoxyl (there are only three) and I know that I handle two of them just fine so hopefully trying the Levoxyl will help me figure this out. I'd like to try a compound medication that uses rice and veggie fillers or maybe a sublingual with cocoa butter but I'm not sure that my doc would go for it, or if my insurance would pay for it...sigh.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jenne said:


> Gwen, I don't think that I clench my jaw...maybe sometimes when my pain is bad?
> 
> Andros, no other prescription medications at this time. I take several supplements: Cal/Mag/Vit D, Milk Thistle, Alpha Lipoic Acid w/ Biotin, Acetyl L-Carnitine, Vitamin C, & Probiotics. Not pregnant. Ferritin is good. I took my last dose of Synthroid Saturday (1/4th pill).
> 
> I called my doctor's office this morning but had to leave a message and haven't heard back yet. I looked through the fillers in Synthroid (there are lots) and didn't see any that stood out to me as something that would bother me (I have a lot of sensitivities but I'm not aware of any involved with this med). Then I went through the fillers of Levoxyl (there are only three) and I know that I handle two of them just fine so hopefully trying the Levoxyl will help me figure this out. I'd like to try a compound medication that uses rice and veggie fillers or maybe a sublingual with cocoa butter but I'm not sure that my doc would go for it, or if my insurance would pay for it...sigh.


L-Carnitine is used to treat hyperthyroid. It is in direct conflict to your Synthroid.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11502782

Milk thistle can cause weakness and collapse. And, it interferes w/ the liver which is the major place your Synthroid (T4) is converted to T3.
http://www.mskcc.org/cancer-care/herb/milk-thistle#field-herb-adverse-reactions

Just thought you should know. Give it some thought. Otherwise, you look good to go.

Hope you feel better today and let us know what transpires with your medication.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Here is my speech again......

I don't think it has anything to do with the fillers, the color, the jellybeans you are eating, the shampoo you are using etc.

Synthroid effects everyone separately. I am suffering from the same Shizt you are referring to as well. I personally am on armour. I cant take synthroid because it does exactly what you are saying above. I had some added in 10 days ago wow .13) and the last 7 days i wish someone would take me out back and shoot me.

I have a horrible headache, my ears ring, I'm exhausted, I'm starving, i feel like I'm a zombie, my back hurts and i have a blank stare most of the time. I have removed the synthroid from my routine starting today and of course my body is ****ed that i am not taking it anymore even though it was ****ed when i did.

what dose are you on? how long have you been on it? You might have to push through the symptoms and keep fighting. Or try some armour or naturethroid. I don't want to be the devil but i have a feeling any T4 is going to do this to you


----------

